# Cryovac/coloring question



## sela86 (Jul 20, 2015)

I purchased 10# whole brisket yesterday out of the case. Sticker has sell by date 8-2-15. 
But as of today, there is some spots turning a brownish color. I find it odd that it's turning when it's cryovac sealed with a date 2 weeks away. I was planning on cooking SATURDAY. 
Is this ok, I can cut it off and there will be that nice red meat? Or bring it back? If that's even possible.


----------



## sela86 (Jul 20, 2015)

image.jpg



__ sela86
__ Jul 20, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 20, 2015)

Either use as is or cut it off.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 20, 2015)

If you opened the bag and didn't empty the house from the nasty smell, the meat is fine. Brown spots are from Oxidation, contact with air. If the 2nd pick was before you cut the bag to cut off a brown spot, there was not a good seal and air got in causing the oxidation. Either way...The Nose Knows! Let it be your guide...JJ


----------



## letthemeatrest (Jul 20, 2015)

Is that before or after you opened it? Your bag looks like there is a lot of air in it, so its not really vacuum sealed.


----------



## sela86 (Jul 21, 2015)

That bag hasn't been opened yet and yes there is too much air in it. I somehow didn't notice that when picking it out, and crazy thing is I must have studied 8 packers for 5 minutes to pick a good one. 
Bring it back? 
Again, I will be ways away from the store once I open it FRIDAY to trim, I just don't want it to be too late.


----------



## sela86 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just gonna bring it back to swap for another. Thanks for the replies


----------



## jcollins (Jul 21, 2015)

like Chef JJ said smell it if it smells rotten dont eat it if not go for it..... I do this with hamburger meat and steaks all of the time brown spots and all....


----------

